# not to be outdone



## Evi

Not to be outdone, the west of the island offers a wealth of awe-inspiring natural scenery to enjoy on a paddle trip.

Μη θέλοντας να υστερήσω, και στο δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού υπάρχουν καταπληκτικά τοπία για να απολάυσει κανείς κωπηλατόντας


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> Not to be outdone, the west of the island offers a wealth of awe-inspiring natural scenery to enjoy on a paddle trip.
> 
> Μη θέλοντας να υστερήσω, και στο δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού υπάρχουν καταπληκτικά τοπία για να απολάυσει κανείς κωπηλατόντας



Το "not to be outdone" αναφέρεται στη δυτική πλευρά του νησιού και όχι στον αφηγητή.

"Και η δυτική μεριά του νησιού δεν υστερεί/υποχωρεί"


----------



## Evi

είναι ιδιωματισμός στην Αγγλική, και ήθελα να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι στα Ελληνικά.

Με προβληματίζει πολύ το: η δυτική μεριά του νησιού δεν υστερεί... είναι καλή προσπάθεια, ευχαριστώ , αλλά κάτι δεν ακούγεται σωστά.

χωρίς να θέλω να παραλείψω το δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού; Φυσικά και στο δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού υπάρχουν....


----------



## cougr

Evi said:


> είναι ιδιωματισμός στην Αγγλική, και ήθελα να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι στα Ελληνικά.
> 
> Με προβληματίζει πολύ το: η δυτική μεριά του νησιού δεν υστερεί... είναι καλή προσπάθεια, ευχαριστώ , αλλά κάτι δεν ακούγεται σωστά.
> 
> χωρίς να θέλω να παραλείψω το δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού; Φυσικά και στο δυτικό τμήμα του νησιού υπάρχουν....



Η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση του "not to be outdone" είναι  "μη θέλοντας να υστερήσει". Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο πηγαίνει  σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

"Και η δυτική μεριά του νησιού, μη θέλοντας να υστερήσει........"


----------



## Evi

cougr said:


> Η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση του "not to be outdone" είναι  "μη θέλοντας να υστερήσει". Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο πηγαίνει  σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
> 
> "Και η δυτική μεριά του νησιού, μη θέλοντας να υστερήσει........"



ίσως:

χωρίς να θέλω να υπερτερήσω έναντι του δυτικού μέρους του νησιού, και εδώ υπάρχουν φανταστικά τοπία για να απολάυσει κανείς κωπηλατόντας.


----------



## orthophron

Evi said:


> ίσως:
> 
> χωρίς να θέλω να υπερτερήσω έναντι του δυτικού μέρους του νησιού, και εδώ υπάρχουν φανταστικά τοπία για να απολάυσει κανείς κωπηλατόντας.


Διαφωνώ.


> Not to be outdone, the west of the island offers a wealth...


Οι δυό προτάσεις (κύρια και δευτερεύουσα) έχουν το ίδιο υποκείμενο (the west) και συμφωνώ με τον cougr. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να πεις: Επιδιώκοντας να πάρει τα πρωτεία το δυτικό μέρος προσφέρει πλήθος ...


----------



## Evi

orthophron said:


> Διαφωνώ.
> Οι δυό προτάσεις (κύρια και δευτερεύουσα) έχουν το ίδιο υποκείμενο (the west) και συμφωνώ με τον cougr. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να πεις: Επιδιώκοντας να πάρει τα πρωτεία το δυτικό μέρος προσφέρει πλήθος ...



ίσως επίσης:
Σ‘ αυτό το διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς,  και το δυτικό μέρους του νησιού προσφέρει φανταστικά τοπία για να απολάυσει κανείς κωπηλατόντας;:d


----------



## cougr

Ίσως σε ελεύθερη απόδοση θα μπορούσες και να το πεις "......δεν έχει τίποτα να ζηλέψει...."


----------

